# Casio Baby G - New Battery - No Joy



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I've just replaced the battery on her Baby G after several years of sitting in a drawer.

Still no life in the display. The instructions tell you nothing other than to take it to a Casio dealer for anything needing the back off

Is there a trick to these after fitting a new battery? I think its a 1849 module.


----------



## Reg (Jan 1, 2007)

Robert said:


> I've just replaced the battery on her Baby G after several years of sitting in a drawer.
> 
> Still no life in the display. The instructions tell you nothing other than to take it to a Casio dealer for anything needing the back off
> 
> Is there a trick to these after fitting a new battery? I think its a 1849 module.


Hi Robert have a good look at the movement and see if you can see the letters AC next to a small gold dot, if you do try shorting this with the back of the battery, try useing a pair of metal tweezers, hope this helps all the best Reg


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hiya Reg,

Trust an Amigan to come up with a good answer. 

Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Reg, I gave it a go but no life from it. When I took the back off again I found I small sticker telling me to do exactly what you said (never noticed it yesterday







)

Thanks anyway


----------

